# How to determine if step flashing is leaking



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Hello. Hoping someone could help. Have a 10 year old roof that is leaking . Previous roof was cedar and replaced with asphalt. Have a leak right under where the roof meets the sidewall . Had the roofer out and he said to caulk the window above which I did and still leaking. The water appears in the ceiling below directly under and along the sidewall or where the roof meets it. Any ideas and also how could I test to determine source of leak?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Sidewalk?


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Ooops. Sidewall


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you take some pics of the area in question?


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Yes. Will do.


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Top is the outside circles in red. Right below in family room is where the water is infiltrating the drywall…


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

I’ve read where going from cedar to asphalt shingles the step flashing should always be replaced because of the size difference. Part of what makes me believe it’s the step flashing leaking?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If they re used the step flashing, it could very well be the leak source. Really need a closer pic of that sidewall to say any more.


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Added some more photos. Some of the shingles looked jacked up along the sidewall also. Hopefully the photos catch it….also looks like the step flashing is not flush in a few places against the sidewall.
Also added photos of where the water is coming through ceiling.


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The old flashing is suspect. Were you thinking of repairing this yourself or hiring somebody? Roof is a bit steep for a novice, but the repair is relatively easy since it's vinyl siding. Easy to get new step flashing (one for each course of shingle) behind the siding.


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Was hoping to have the original installer do it under their lifetime workmanship warranty.. the siding is aluminum so hopefully won’t be to much labor and money…anything I should specifically mention to roofer?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If you can get them to honor to honor that warranty, great! Ask them to have some "goo gone" cleaner, to remove any shingle scuffs from the J channel.


----------



## Kirk bater (3 mo ago)

Usually when you do a new roof you should also do the flashing with it unless it’s copper because copper seems to last forever


----------



## blukather (3 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. So original roofer does not want to replace flashing(Never did) because he doesn’t like to remove aluminum siding which i have. I found one that will, and quoted me just over 4K to replace the step flashing on the affected side of the roof. Seems kind of high to me . Any thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That sounds a bit steep, but I'm in a relatively low labor cost area


----------

